# Bob Martin Spot on-Bad Reaction



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Daughter has 2 Jack Russell X pups who are 9 weeks old and her little darlings.
She popped to the shop and brought back Bob Martin Spot on for small dogs and puppies to make sure no unwanted guests.
I have never seen a reaction like it ,frothing at the mouth ,throwing themselves on the floor ,I quickly helped her to wash the stuff off with baby shampoo,but one of them became quite lethargic and we rang the vet ,who had heard of this happening before and said if he didnt perk up ,had sickness or runny poos etc, get him to surgery immeadiately.
I normally use Frontline and have never had anything like this ,and what amazes me is that this stuff is sold on the supermarket shelves!! 
Has anyone else had the same thing??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Never used Bob Martins stuff, would always go to vets for flea treatment, dont trust these other firms that use pet shops


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

that stuffs no good you need the proper stuff.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never used it either, I always get Harvey's treatments from my vet.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

ditto, frontline or advantix


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

get the stuff from the vet. they weight animal and give corect dosage, very important


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not the same reaction but my brother used the Bob Martin cat spot on on his moggie and it lost all its fur in the area of aplication and had a very red rash in the radiating out from the same point.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> Not the same reaction but my brother used the Bob Martin cat spot on on his moggie and it lost all its fur in the area of aplication and had a very red rash in the radiating out from the same point.


We have used it on our cat before and had the same reaction, contact bob martin we got a refund and a sincear apolgie with a letter and some treats. They are very nice people but I will keep with vets stuff.


----------



## zeon85 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello,
Sorry to hear about the dis-stress to your animal.. I have a miniture jack russell who i have admittedly used Bob martins flea drops on.. I have never encountered problems apart from the fact that it didnt kill the fleas.. Well as i wasnt able to afford front line the only other option was manual labour so out came the comb and flea hunting began with crushing the little terrors with me thumb nails soon found that to be pretty effective and your dexterity increases as you get used to where they go unless its a black patch of fur then ya stuffed lol.. I am glad you showed me the side effects of bob martin i shall not be recommending any of the medical stuff to people that i know nor shall i be advising the customers of asda in brighton where i live to purchase it should i see them getting a packet.. However bob martin do one good thing... Really bouncy pointy pointy balls that jack russells LOVE.. Only bercause they do all different angles 

Kindest regards
#
zeon


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would never buy flea treatment or worming treatment from a pet shop 

1) i dont think it works

2) heard to many storys of dogs and cats getting ill etc


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have no idea how Bob Martins have got away with selling such rubbish for so long. They have been on the go for at least 35 years (to my knowledge, but probably much longer) and nothing works but I didnt realise it also had adverse affects. What do they put in them. 
Do be aware that some pet shops can sell 'proper' wormers and flea treatments if they have a trained member of staff so dont completely discount petshop treatments - but I assume they will not be on the shelf to help yourself to.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I think its best to stick with the vet recommended ones!! I have seen this reaction with a cat when I put wilkinsons spot-on on him. The saliva was hanging from his nose and mouth. Terribly frightening


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

When one of my piggies had fleas the vet gave him a spot on type treatment and I was to go back another twice and get it done again but mum kept telling me to just buy the small animal spot on out of the supermarket because it would just do the same job but at half the price. I read into it and read stories similar about dogs and cats taking bad reactions and some people might think it's only a guinea pig or whatever but I thought why should I risk that happening to a small animal it could end up killing him.. I showed mum it and she changed her mind aswell so just went back to the vets for the rest. I'd never risk buying spot on.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> When one of my piggies had fleas the vet gave him a spot on type treatment and I was to go back another twice and get it done again but mum kept telling me to just buy the small animal spot on out of the supermarket because it would just do the same job but at half the price. I read into it and read stories similar about dogs and cats taking bad reactions and some people might think it's only a guinea pig or whatever but I thought why should I risk that happening to a small animal it could end up killing him.. I showed mum it and she changed her mind aswell so just went back to the vets for the rest. I'd never risk buying spot on.


For piggies you can get a great spot on called Xeno that you can buy online for around £16 for 6 pipettes. Vets use the same stuff too so it's entirely safe and I use if for our guinea pigs.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to use the Bob Martins flea shampoo on our dog until somebody on another forum warned me and said that there had been a lot of problems with Bob Martins stuff and the website had even been taken off line or something. I've never used the spot on - always got Stronghold from the vet but now using Frontline for a change which I bought from Vetuk for nearly half the price the vets were charging for the same thing.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> We have used it on our cat before and had the same reaction, contact bob martin we got a refund and a sincear apolgie with a letter and some treats. They are very nice people but I will keep with vets stuff.


It was a couple of years ago now. I seem to remember my brother contacting them and being sent vouchers though. Needless to say he did not spend them on more Spot On!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Update on pups-both okay been in touch with the vet and taking them down for their 2nd jabs and obviously a check over.
Daughter has been in touch with trading standards and they have a catalogue of complaints !! Also been back to supermarket to complain ,and the manager wasn't surprised as his dog (adult) had the same reaction ,so he refunded her purchases and logged her complaint.
I went on the review site and was horrified to find that their products have caused deaths in cats and dogs !!
As I said I use Frontline ,but my daughter was in the supermarket and picked this stuff up ,I think, under the impression that they take some responsibility not to sell harmful products.
I would rather sit with a comb going through them than use those products!!
Just happy pups are okay


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I strongly recommend you postpone the vaccinations.

You dogs are suffering some sort of toxic poisoning, a vaccination could cause an adverse reaction.

No decent vet would vaccinate an animal that isnt 100%. You could potentially be risking their lives.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

vet has postponed 2 vacs until next week -thanks nonnie
Both are running around like loonies so I think they have had a lucky escape .


----------

